# Foal confirmation



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could critique my filly... I've been around horses all my life but don't know too much about confirmation... but I'm learning! :wink: 

What do yo think of her? Is her confirmation correct?
Willow is almost 4 months old now (3 months in these pics). Her mom is a SB/Arab cross (15.2h) and her dad is a QH (15h).


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

She's going to be pretty long through the back and she's a little thick in the throatlatch. She's got a very pretty head though, nice shoulder, nice hip. Since she's parked out, its hard to tell how she lines up in back, but I bet she's somewhat sickle hocked; she'll have lots of hock action, but more difficulty reaching under her with those back legs. She looks like she's going to be a comfy ride, if a little challenging to collect. Amazing how much of the saddlebred comes through in her even though she's only a quarter


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

Sara said:


> but I bet she's somewhat sickle hocked


Yes, she is! Unfortunately she got that from her mom and we said, if the mare is passing in on to her foal we never breed her again!
I hope we can correct it a bit with good farrier work though! :? She is not as bad as her mom and I hope it doesn't get worse!




Sara said:


> she'll have lots of hock action, but more difficulty reaching under her with those back legs. She looks like she's going to be a comfy ride, if a little challenging to collect.


She seems to have her moms smooth gaits (mare is Standardbred/Arab... does SB stand for Saddlebred??). I can't wait to find out  

What dicipline would you recomend for her?


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not that good at conformation so I will leave that to someone else..but I absolutely love her color!! I have a heart of gold for chestnuts..I don't know why but I absolutely love them!


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

brittx6x6 said:


> I'm not that good at conformation so I will leave that to someone else..but I absolutely love her color!! I have a heart of gold for chestnuts..I don't know why but I absolutely love them!


Thank you! I am a bay fan and so far coudn't stand sorrels and chesnuts at all... guess what, we have two now and I woudn't want either of them in any other color! :lol: 

... I do have a bay as well :wink: and Willow's mom is a palomino.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Aaah, I always assume sb or asb means saddlebred and stb means standardbred...I have no idea where I picked that up 

As for disciplines...I don't know. Horses are so versatile. She might be a good driving horse. Probably good pleasure horse with smooth gaits. Who knows, she might even like to jump


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

Sara said:


> She might be a good driving horse. Probably good pleasure horse with smooth gaits. Who knows, she might even like to jump


Funny, you would mention that! I've been riding english all my life (jumping) and just started to get comfi in the western saddle (switched when I moved to Canada) and I JUST bought a cart and harness to train my gelding to pull!

I want to start Willow when she's two, too young to ride but perfect to get usesd to a harness  
And I do hope she likes to jump! :lol:


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

i don't no much either but i have to say AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW she is soo cute...i could eat her right up!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

well she has a looooong back! but it also looks like she was parked out in the picture, I really like her shoulder angle and her neck ties into it nicely, nice clean throat latch as well!


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

paintluver said:


> well she has a looooong back! but it also looks like she was parked out in the picture, I really like her shoulder angle and her neck ties into it nicely, nice clean throat latch as well!


Thank you! I really appriciate the critique!

I found a couple of pics where she doesn't stand as parked out but she does stand a bit downhill in the first pic....
The second one has been taken about a month ago.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

That second pic is adorable, she's a pretty girl


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

wow, look at that hip! very pretty girl! I just noticed that she might toe out a slight bit in her back feet. nothing serious though! I really like her!


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

Sara said:


> That second pic is adorable, she's a pretty girl


thank you! I love his one as well! I have SO many pics of her and some in poster size on my walls... I am so in love with this girl!  




paintluver said:


> wow, look at that hip! very pretty girl! I just noticed that she might toe out a slight bit in her back feet. nothing serious though! I really like her!


We know about her beeing toed out, she got that from her mom  and we hope to correct it a bit with proper trimming... I hope it's not too late!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I was just looking at her again, she is a bit bum high but she will prbably grow into that, you can never be 100% positive if the foal's will stay they same conformation untill they die or if they will change! lol


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

she is such a pretty little thing!

i cant see any mega conformation faults........


----------

